# Anyone know what time Barracuda Opens?



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Just wondering!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp will be along soon, I'm sure he will be able to answer your question.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

24/7 seriously (via a hole in the wall), but the actual shop is from 9.30am-9.30pm.

Now why would I know that when i've not been for 2 years+


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy, you lie like a cheap Jap watch!! LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I've not, apart from the restaurant on christmas day, i go to the hole in wall, 5 mins away from my palatial apartment....


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

Can anyone halp with directions? My husband is asking for a crate of beer and 2 wiskey bottles from the airport as if all i want to do at 2 am with a toddler in my arms is shop for alchool


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Directions?

Depends where you are coming from.

From Dubai, head towards Dreamland, about 2kms before Dreamland, there is a white aircraft on the left hand side, just past the aircraft is the entrance. It is sign posted


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

Is this the shop where you don't need a license?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

fianna said:


> Is this the shop where you don't need a license?


Yes, it is one of the stores- just be aware that although you dont need a license at this outlet, you will need to transport the alcohol through Sharjah, which is a dry/alcohol free emirate.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

fianna said:


> Is this the shop where you don't need a license?


No license needed take a blanket to cover your load and make it fun take a companion with you


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

fianna said:


> Is this the shop where you don't need a license?


Oh and its the same price as the duty free is. Very reasonable


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Oh and its the same price as the duty free is. Very reasonable


Hey Macca, 

Have you done the run before? How easy is it? I'd like to try it as 30% tax almost makes me want to give up drinking..._*almost*_  I'm a bit worried about getting caught...I swear if anyone is going to get busted it'll be me.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been 4 times and really it is nothing to worry about I desparately need some beer and would love some company and a copilot if anyone would like to go for a trip and keep me company


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I've been 4 times and really it is nothing to worry about I desparately need some beer and would love some company and a copilot if anyone would like to go for a trip and keep me company


 4 times? Sweet, I think I'll throw caution to the wind, stop being a wuss and do it. Thanks for that Macca...let me know when you go and if you still need a co-pilot. us stay at home wives have to find some sort of excitement LOL  It'll also be nice to meet you.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You so right there. Want to go tomorrow


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> You so right there. Want to go tomorrow


Oooh...depends on what time you want to go? Can do anytime after 10.30am?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes no probs for me. Can you get to Mirdiff or do you need a lift from your place. Carton of Bud here I come


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Yes no probs for me. Can you get to Mirdiff or do you need a lift from your place. Carton of Bud here I come


LOL - Lawd, I feel like a right boozer...woohoo!

I'll get to yours if that's cool. Just PM me with your address. I don't drive at the moment (trying to do my bit in keeping the taxi economy in dubai going )but it'll be easier for me to get there.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Already PM'd you with phone number text me or email me save dirhams for alcohol


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Already PM'd you with phone number text me or email me save dirhams for alcohol


I like the way you think...will text  see you soon


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Samoa is not far from Aus we all think alike. lots of Samoaians in Australia they make great security staff, big and beautiful Tongians too, great cooks as well


----------

